# Tut mir leid, muss aber fragen. Neuer Monitor BLB



## Averdan (9. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

Habe mir jetzt einen ASUS MG279Q bestellt gehabt während den Angebotstagen und der ist vor ca. 3 Tagen angekommen. Bild ist echt super. 
ABER er hat einen kleinen Pixelfehler (ist aber nicht weiter schlimm), und was aber schon ganz schön stört ist das Backlight Bleeding.

Vor allem stört es wenn es in meinem Zimmer dunkel ist (gedimmte Lampe) und die Spielszenen dunkel sind, dann merke ich einen richtig gelblichen Schleier unten rechts. der Linke ist nicht allzu schlimm, damit könnte ich leben. Anbei 3 Bilder die das wiederspiegeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 mit Testbild und 1 mitten im Spiel. Die mit dem Testbild schauen extrem aus, aber das im Spiel, spiegelt die Realität ziemlich genau wieder.
Eigentlich finde ich den Bildschirm super, erwische mich aber immer wieder am hinstarren zu dem BLB Spots in dunklen Spielszenen. (Wie ein Kratzer am neu gekauften Auto).

Meine Fragen an die anderen IPS-Panel Besitzer hier im Forum: 

Macht es Sinn den umzutauschen mit der Hoffnung eine bessere Qualität zu bekommen? Bzw. ist das BLB oben im Bild normal oder doch eher auf der extremen Seite und gibt es geringere Ausprägungen? 
Oder wenn ich so empfindlich auf BLB reagiere gleich von IPS auf TN zurückzuwechseln? 8bit ist super, aber auch der IPS Glow kommt für mich fast genau so schlimm vor wie ein schlechter Blickwinkel bei TN Bildschirmen. 

Habe nicht unbedingt Lust mich durch 5 Monitore durchzutesten um dann in der Lotterie zu gewinnen (wenn daqs überhaupt Möglich ist). Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass es mit dem BLB nicht so schlimm ist, aber wenn ich im Spiel nicht mehr auf das Spiel achte sondern immer wieder auf das BLB achte ärgert es mich schon ein wenig.

*Tut mir leid, dass ich dieses Thema für manche Forumsmitglieder zum gefühlt 100ten Mal anspreche, aber leider habe ich keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten und würde mich über eure Einschätzungen freuen.*


----------



## FranzFerdinand69 (9. Dezember 2017)

Braucht dir nicht leid zu tun,ist hier schließlich ein Forum.

zu1.    IPS Panel unterliegen generell einer Serienstreuung sprich Panel Lotterie,mehrfach umtauschen bis man einen halbwegs brauchbaren erwischt ist mittlerweile "normal".Diesen Monitor hätte ich sofort zurück geschickt,das BB ist ja so krass,daß man es selbst auf hellem Hintergrund sieht.
            Wenn es ein IPS Monitor sein soll,nimm einen LG,da ist die Chance am größten,direkt einen ohne starkes BB und starkem Glow zu erwischen.Acer,Asus sind da nicht zu empfehlen,da diese Hersteller eine mehr oder weniger magelhafte Qualitätskontrolle haben .

zu2.  Warum von IPS zu TN?Nimm einen 27/32" mit VA von Samsung,IIyama oder mit Abstrichen,AOC.
           Vorteil VA:sehr hoher Kontrast kein BB und kein Glow.      Nachteil VA:Farbsättigung leicht unter IPS Niveau,Blickwinkel und Abhänig vom Modell color shifting.

Nach Jahre langem Nutzen von IPS Monitoren bin ich auf VA Panel (Samsung CF791) umgestiegen und bin immer noch jeden Tag überrascht,wenn ich den Monitor anschalte: keine gelben Pissecken,kein Glow,einfach nur ein super plastisch lebendiges Bild


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde das BLB schon sehr ausgeprägt. Ich würde den Monitor tauschen.
Ganz ohne BLB wirst vermutlich keinen LED Monitor finden. Aber es geht deutlich besser.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2017)

Auch VA hat backlightbleeding, allerdings sind es keine gelben Ecken wie bei vielen IPS Monitoren.
JE dunkler es bei dir im Raum ist, desto schlimmer wird es auch.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe den gleichen Monitor und ja, wenn der Hintergrund komplett schwarz ist und ich mit dem Handy fotografiere dann sieht man es.

Wenn ich auf den Monitor schaue ist es kaum wahrzunehmen. Die Frage ist, ob es bei tatsächlich in "echt" genauso schlimm wie auf den Fotos ist?!


----------



## Averdan (9. Dezember 2017)

Erstmal danke für euren Input . Sind echt ein paar gute Hinweise und Erfahrungen dabei.

VA habe ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber leider finde ich keinen mit WQHD, 144Hz und max. 27-28 Zoll. Der AOC AGON AG322QCX wäre ja interessant, aber da ist mir die dpi von rund 93 einfach zu gering. und die Samsung mit ihren "nicht wirklich" flicker free zu teuer.
Nicht nur das BLB stört, ich finde auch den IPS Glow ziemlich unerträglich daher wird es entweder doch ein TN oder VA sofern ich wechseln sollte.

Wie oben schon erwähnt, übertreiben die Fotos natürlich, aber das eine Bild mit der in-game Szene zeigt, dass ich das während dem Spielen einfach bemerke... Ist nicht andauernd so, und untertags sehe ich das kaum, bzw. gar nicht. Aber wenn ich im Zimmer nur leichtes Licht habe und die Spielszene dunkel ist, dann sehe ich das sofort und es trübt einfach den Gesamteindruck.

Ich werde heute Abend nochmals die Helligkeit etwas runteregeln (lief derzeit auf ECO und habe erst heute gecheckt, dass ich ECO Off machen muss, damit ich manuel die Brightness anpassen kann  ) und schauen, ob  es dann noch so schlimm ist oder ob es so verschwindet, dass es mich nicht stört. Zudem werde ich mit meiner Kamera Fotos mit kurzer Belichtung machen, damit man das realistischer sehen kann.

Ansonsten geht er zurück, und die Suche beginnt von neuem. 

Halte euch am laufenden.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2017)

Hast du dir denn schon mal nen 32" WQHD live angeguckt?
Dann hättest du bei VA wesentlich mehr Auswahl.


----------



## Averdan (9. Dezember 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du dir denn schon mal nen 32" WQHD live angeguckt?
> Dann hättest du bei VA wesentlich mehr Auswahl.



Nein noch nicht. Würde ich aber mal gerne. Ist schwierig hier. Geht maximal bei MediaMarkt oder Saturn... 
Sitze in einem Abstand von ca. 60cm vom Bildschirm... da konnte ich bei FHD und 24 Zoll die einzelnen Pixel zählen... 32 WQHD ist ja mit ca. 93 dpi gerade mal um 2 dpi höher.
Und bei VA und WQHD kommt preislich "nur" der Samsung C27H711 (hat aber nur max. 60Hz)
Oder eben der AOC AGON hin. 
Die anderen darüber mit 600+€ ist mir dann doch zu viel derzeit.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2017)

Dann ist natürlich.
Da würde ich an deiner Stelle eher nach ~24" und WQHD gucken.
ZB so was hier Produktvergleich Acer XF240YUbmiidprzx, AOC Agon AG241QX | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Averdan (11. Dezember 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann ist natürlich.
> Da würde ich an deiner Stelle eher nach ~24" und WQHD gucken.
> ZB so was hier Produktvergleich Acer XF240YUbmiidprzx, AOC Agon AG241QX | Geizhals Deutschland



Also um euch ein Update zu geben. Bei einer Brightness von 31/100 wird  das BLB so eträglich, dass ich in dunklen Szene untertags kein Problem  damit habe. Wenn ich Abend aber gedimmte Lichter habe in meinem Zimmer,  muss ich auf Brightness 0/100 gehen... ja ok, das BLB ist dann so gut  wie weg, aber das Bild ist ziemlich dunkel und dafür habe ich mir keinen  neuen Bildschirm gekauft. Zudem muss ich auch leicht schräg (von rechts  auf den Bildschirm) schauen, ansonsten habe ich einen extrem IPS Glow  Effekt (oder vielleicht kommt das auch vom BLB.. keine Ahnung).

Der Monitor geht zurück, da ich mich immer wieder mit dem Thema befasse  und eigentlich eher mich mit dem Super Verhältnis von 27 Zoll und WQHD,  oder den 8 Bit Farben, oder den 144Hz beschäftigen wollen würde. Schade, da der Monitor ansonsten echt super wäre.

@JoM79: Danke für deine Hilfe. die verlinkten Monitore wären ja alle TN? Dachte VA wäre die perfekt Alternative... Schade, dass hier keine 27 Zoll VA mit 144 Hz gibt. 

Eine Frage noch, wenn ich mich jetzt doch auf die IPS Lotterie einlasse und nach dem 3 oder 4 Bildschirm sage... ich habe keinen Bock mehr Monitore mit BLB geschickt zu bekommen... kann ich dann auch nach mehreren Wochen zurücktreten vom Kaufvertrag? Also erneuert sich die 2 Wochen Regel bei jeder Reklamation oder bin ich dann gebunden an den Kaufvertrag? Bin mir nämlich echt nicht sicher ob es überhaupt einen mit einer besseren Qualittät gibt. Zudem glaube ich, dass ich ziemlich anfällig für den IPS Glow bin.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2017)

Die 2 Wochen erneuern sich nicht.
Wenn ein Fehler nach dem zweiten Versuch nicht behoben wurde, kannst du vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.

Es gibt VA mit 27" 144Hz, aber entweder FHD oder du nimmst den nicht flimmerfreien Samsung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2017)

Es ist hier beschreiben: Qualtität hat leider seinen Preis. Ich habe darum ein TN Panel genommen, das hat andere Nachteile. Einen Tod stirbt man immer,
Eizo FS2735 und Asus PG279Q im Test: FreeSync und G-Sync waren nie besser (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## Averdan (11. Dezember 2017)

So, der Bildschirm geht zurück. Das BLB wäre vielleicht sogar verträglich gewesen, aber der IPS GLOW in der rechten unteren Ecke war eigentlich das richtig störende. Entweder hätte ich mich 50 cm weiter hinten (insgesamt dann 120cm vom Bildschirm weg) oder ca. 25 cm versetzt nach rechts platzieren müssen, damit ich den IPS Glow nicht sehe... Daher kein IPS mehr für mich. 

Mal sehen, was ich mir besorge, vielleicht kommen noch neue interssante Bildschirme in den nächsten Monaten raus, bzw. gehen die Preise zurück.

Aprobo, es gibt VA Panels mit 27 Zoll und WQHD... Nur leider nicht bei uns in Europa. Bzw. nicht mehr oder sie kommen vielleicht erst auf den Markt. Dank AMDs Freesnyc Monitor Suchseite konnte ich folgende finden:

ACER XZ271U
Agon AG272QCX
Viewsonic XG2703
Samsung C27HG70

Zum Acer findet man zumindest bei ACER selber Informationen, aber nichts wo man den kaufen kann. Könnte das gleiche Panel wie der vom Samsung sein.
Beim AGON das gleiche, wobei der anscheinend in Brasilien bereits, oder noch immer zu haben ist. Könnte die 
Beim Viewsonic findet er nur die IPS Variante mit dem Zusatz "-GS" am Schluss.
Und der Samsung ist die Flicker-"not so"-Free-Bombe...


----------

